# No tear stains... Lucky!



## Bulina (Jun 18, 2015)

My maltese has no tear stains. Is this is genetics, right? 

She is almost 6 months old and I clean her eyes only 1-2 times a week.


Btw, is it weird the way she sits? She always sits like that with her hind legs together...


----------



## Sarahsphere (Oct 4, 2015)

So lucky lucky!! :wub:

You don't have to worry about tear stains! 
I would love to have that problem lol

:wub:


----------



## Sarahsphere (Oct 4, 2015)

What do you feed Kia?


----------



## Bulina (Jun 18, 2015)

Sarahsphere said:


> So lucky lucky!! :wub:
> 
> You don't have to worry about tear stains!
> I would love to have that problem lol
> ...


Yeah, before getting her I prepared myself for cleaning her eyes and looked up all the products for tear stains... super lucky xD!



Sarahsphere said:


> What do you feed Kia?


I feed her Royal Canin but she is a picky eater...


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Impressive...still...you should clean her eyes daily (at least to remove any mucus or eye discharge).


----------



## Bulina (Jun 18, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Impressive...still...you should clean her eyes daily (at least to remove any mucus or eye discharge).


Excluding the bath time which is once a week I clean her eyes 2 times a week and I think that's enough for getting the eye discharge out...


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

You are lucky! One of mine had severe staining(I got it cleared up) and the other had very little. I'd say just keep doing what you're doing. White dogs and tear stains are probably the most asked about questions here. 
My dogs sit like yours sometimes. (When they sit!) LOL!!


----------



## Bippie (Nov 3, 2015)

Furbabies mom said:


> You are lucky! One of mine had severe staining(I got it cleared up) and the other had very little. I'd say just keep doing what you're doing. White dogs and tear stains are probably the most asked about questions here.
> My dogs sit like yours sometimes. (When they sit!) LOL!!


How did you clear it up on the one that had the stain real bad


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Bippie said:


> How did you clear it up on the one that had the stain real bad




I took Laurel to an opthamologist. With his OK and my vets OK she was on Angel Eyes for at least 2months to clear up a bacterial infection. Her tear ducts were narrow, and the opthomologist opened them up. That was 3 1/2 years ago. She hasn't had tearing since. I wash her face daily. I give filtered water in a dry face bowl.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Kia looks great! Riley didn't have tear stains but Sissy did, not bad though.


----------



## Sweetmaltese4life (Nov 21, 2015)

Furbabies mom said:


> I took Laurel to an opthamologist. With his OK and my vets OK she was on Angel Eyes for at least 2months to clear up a bacterial infection. Her tear ducts were narrow, and the opthomologist opened them up. That was 3 1/2 years ago. She hasn't had tearing since. I wash her face daily. I give filtered water in a dry face bowl.


*If u don't mind me asking what do you mean by the opthomologist opened them up? I've had lasik done on me and can't imagine any surgical cutting near a maltese's eyes. :new_shocked:
Your after picture is like wow though :w00t:.
*


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sweetmaltese4life said:


> *If u don't mind me asking what do you mean by the opthomologist opened them up? I've had lasik done on me and can't imagine any surgical cutting near a maltese's eyes. :new_shocked:
> Your after picture is like wow though :w00t:.
> *[/QUOTE
> 
> A special instrument is inserted in the tear duct . There's no cutting but they are anestisized. Laurel's tear ducts were narrow, opening them up allowed the tears to drain and not overflow


----------



## Sweetmaltese4life (Nov 21, 2015)

*wow ok that sounds more simple, pretty kewl actually I never thought an ophtomologist could better a maltese life haha :thumbsup:*


----------

